# Brag! Macha gets a JOB!



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I am going to have to change my forum avatar to another dog, but I thought I'd share the reasons why I no longer have this dog.









Macha at 11 months

The dog in my avatar is Macha--I kept her back for myself and trained her in herding and a little bit of obedience. As she approached 2 years old, my older females started making her life miserable (which meant I would have to keep her separate from my other girls) and she *needed* to be a dog with a lot of 1 on 1 time with me. So, I looked around for other opportunities for her.

She was evaluated for work as a guide dog/service dog by a woman with sensory processing issues and passed the evaluations with flying colors. She has taken to SD training with great joy and loves to get her vest/harness on so she can go lie quietly under a table in some restaurant or library. She's well-mannered and handles crowds and noises and lots and lots of people and strange sights and sounds and different footings and smells. She has learned to curl up and fit under a chair, too--which is a funny sight, because she's a fairly leggy girl.

So now she has her very own person that she accompanies almost everywhere. She's still learning some of the finer details of her job, but she and her new person are very happy together. To top it off, she just got her OFA Good/elbows clear ratings.

So, she's no longer my dog. It was a hard decision for me, but it is such a better home for her and she is learning to help someone else. She has a job and a person she loves--and no matter how hard it was to let go, her happiness and the fact that someone else *needed* her trumped all.

With that, I figured I should pick another dog to be my forum avatar.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh my goodness - c o n g r a t u l a t i o n s !!!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I bet that was a hard decision but a great one! Way to go.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, she's gorgeous!! What a fantastic opportunity... there is no higher calling for a dog than _truly_ working and becoming assistance for someone who truly needs it. It is hard to let them go, but she is going to make someone's life so much brighter.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

The new avatar is her dad, Coal.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow what an awesome story... still, sorry to hear you had to let her go but you made someone very very very happy, and I'm sure she will enjoy her new job!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

it must have been hard giving her up, but CONGRATS!!, That is a huge brag you should be very proud of her


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

beautiful dogs ms Blackthorn -- love Jedi - great trotting build - for anyone looking for a pup have a look at this site _Blackthorn Working German Shepherds_


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations! What an awesome job for her to have 

PS Coal is one hunky dog, just gorgeous :wub:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That is fantastic! :happyboogie:


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

What a wonderful story! OMG! Good for you! You must be so darn proud of her. I know I would be bless her!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Good job Macha!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

aww - good for you for letting her go! Coal is quite the looker....like him alot!


Lee


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Aww, thanks guys! I am very proud of her. I'm also just thrilled that she's found someone to give her the great working life she wanted and deserved--she is a special girl who just needed to find her place. 

Her brother Musket is working in SAR--he's a dog that I knew from 4 weeks old was going to need a job to do! His owner has been blogging about his SAR training: Training of a Search Dog | Search and Rescue K9 Training Records


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

You're a wonderful person to put her happiness ahead of your own. Sounds like she's doing wonderfully in her new life!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Woohoo!!! Gratz!!!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I know the woman (personal friend of mine that helped me with Straussdog), but have not yet met Macha. I am SO happy for both of them and can't wait to meet Macha for the first time <3


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats! You should be proud 

I've rehomed and sold dogs, and I've bought or adopted dogs that were re-homed to me and have never regretted it either way. The best place for the dog is all that matters.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

That is an awesome testament both to your breeding program, and to yourself for recognizing a great opportunity for your dog, and being able to let her go for the greater good. Bravo!


----------

